# ملف اكسل صغير يوفر الحسابات الخاصة بتوليد الكهرباء عبر ألواح الطاقة الشمسية



## maladili (17 يونيو 2012)

*يمكنكم تحميل ملف الأكسل هذا والذي يسهل عليكم الحسابات الخاصة بتوليد الكهرباء عبر ألواح الطاقة الشمسية وكل ما يتعلق بها ويجري الملف الحسابات التالية :
1- مجموع الحمل الكلي .
2- حجم اللوح الشمسي المطلوب .
3-نوع الربط مع اللوح الشمسي .
4- طاقة كل لوح شمسي .
5- طاقة للوح الشمسي اليومية .
وغير ذلك الكثير 
. للتحميل اضغط

هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا


*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تم إعادة رفع الملف مرة أخري 
مشرف القسم ​


----------



## جمعان9 (18 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

احتاج مثل هذه الحسابات شركا


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## aljazary mohammad (5 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت بس الرابط لما افتحه بروح عا الصفحة لكن ما في اشي اكبس عليه حتى يبدأ التحميل !!


----------



## jomma (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك، ملف مهم ومشاركة قيمة.


----------



## maladili (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وشكرا لردودكم أخواني


----------



## Abdulraoof (3 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي العزيز, السلام عليكم
طرح جميل, وبدون إنتقاد لكن حبيت لو أضيف مقترحين, لو مثلا يتم طرح الملف على مهندس أو فني خبرة يلقي نظرة عليه, لانه قبل كذا كان في عدة ملفات طرحت وكان فيها بعض الأخطاء أو -نواقص-.
الثاني, كمان لو يتم عرض الملف على واحد من فطاحلة الترجمة في المنتدى, يترجمه عربي حتى يسهل على المستهلك -الغير متحدث للغة الانجليزية- فهم الاساسيات و الاحتياجات للحصول على الطاقة الشمسية, وكمان يسهل علينا التعامل مع الكثير من المجتمعات في الشرق الاوسط اللتي -مع الاسف- متخلفة جدا في علم الطاقة المتجددة (ولحد الآن نايمة على اوذانها), و نقدر نسوق بطريقة مختلفة  
اتاسف اذا مروري ثقيل... تقبل تحياتي


----------



## maladili (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لردودكم أخواني


----------



## المميز1 (28 فبراير 2013)

الأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم

حاولت أحمل الملف لكني لم أتمكن لماذا وهل هو مجانا أم بفلوس وشكرا


----------



## المميز1 (28 فبراير 2013)

*الأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم

حاولت أحمل الملف لكني لم أتمكن لماذا وهل هو مجانا أم بفلوس وشكرا*​​


----------



## manahil domi (6 مارس 2013)

لم يتم تحميل الملف أرجو مراجعة الرابط


----------



## عمر صيام (17 يونيو 2015)

اين الملف؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 يونيو 2015)

عمر صيام قال:


> اين الملف؟



تم إعادة رفع الملف مرة أخرى ... 

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ....


----------



## ولد شبوة (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## zoghbi (26 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتقدم بالشكر للأخ المهندس صاحب الملف على مجهوداته المبذولة وحرصه على نفع إخوانه، ثم فليسمحلي أن أقدم بعض الملحوظات على هذا الملف:
- بداية: وقبل القيام بأي حساب لمشاريع الطاقة الشمسية ينبغي تحديد المكان الذي سيتم إقامة المشروع وفيه، وذلك لأن هناك عوامل عديدة تستعمل أثناء عملية حساب مكونات المشروع، ويتعلق الأمر بقيمة الإشعاع الشمسي في هذه المنطقة، ودرجة انحراف الألواح الشمسية ، ودرجة حرارة الخلايا الشمسية، وهذه العوامل يمكن الحصول عليها من مواقع متخصصة على الأنترنت نذكر على سبيل المثال موقع "PVGIS".
كما أن عملية الحساب تكون على حسب العوامل السابقة في الشهر الأقل إشعاعا في السنة حتى لا يكون الحساب مخلا
هذا كله حتى نتمكن من الحصول على حساب مناسب، لا يكون ناقصا ولا يزيد كثيرا فوق الحاجة حتى لا نزيد من تكلفة المشروع.
- كما يتم إقحام معامل خاص بنقص التوتر الناتج عن نقل القدرة ، وعن مردودية المحول كما أشرتَ إلى ذلك في الملف المذكور.
- لمزيد من الفائدة، هناك برنامج ألماني يقوم بعمل هذه الحسابات بطريقة دقيقة وباستعمال كل المعاملات، يمكن الاطلاع عليه من الموقع www.*dgs-berlin.de*


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## telycom (5 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لك عزيز


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## thaer11 (11 سبتمبر 2019)

thanks ...........


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

